# Checking business name availability



## thankyougifts (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't seem to figure out how to do this for free. Can you!? I've googled and googled and it seems everyone wants to charge me. I don't want to get my heart set on a name and have it already taken.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Did you try just googling the name you want you use , to see if it is out there? It might work for you.

Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (May 1, 2009)

i went to the website of the county i am in. i was able to do this for free. but i did have to go in person, after i had checked the name was available, to the admin building and pay a $10 fee to file for dba


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 1, 2009)

I know we're in different countries but i'm wondering if you have something similar, here in Aussie I went to the business name registration site and it gives the option to check for availability, when we register we have to give 3 options in case the 1st or 2nd is taken.


----------



## rubato456 (May 1, 2009)

i called the county clerk and asked if i could pay my fee by mail or internet. she said 'no' that i had to appear in person to sign and complete paperwork. it only took a few minutes once i got there. i went to the web site for the county and was able  to search for free, but to complete had to drive quite a ways....but oh well, it's done now!


----------



## zeoplum (May 1, 2009)

Does one have to trademark their business name to make sure no one else uses it?  I know that option is expensive...over $350!  Or does registering for a DBA do the same thing?


----------



## rubato456 (May 1, 2009)

the answer to that is no, acc to this article http://www.ahbbo.com/dbatmcom.html

it's a great discussion of dba vs trademark....but the bottom line (quoting from the article) is:

TRADEMARKS

As is evident from the purpose of registering a fictitious business
name, a business name is NOT a trademark and a registered
business name will generally NOT operate to protect the name
from use by others (except as an identical or deceptively similar
business name in the same county).  So how do you protect your
business's "name" if it also identifies and distinguishes the source
of your goods or services from those of your competitors'?  The
answer is federal trademark registration.  (Although you can also
register trademarks at the state level, state registration confers only
limited benefits and should be considered only if federal registration
is not possible).

acc to this article dba is your 'fictious' name name of your company) and unless you are incorporated, you can't enter into a contract w/ your fictious name, but you must use your real name w/ dba....company x

the article is very interesting!


----------



## zeoplum (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Deborah, that was a great link.  I read the whole article and now I think I get it!

zeo


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 2, 2009)

Ok so I did a quick google on some of the names i'm pondering and nothing came up.. I'm from East Texas and I have NO WAY in the world to get there right now lmao i'm stuck here in the hot sands of DOOOOMM (Iraq) for another month.. but for us Texas Folk, can I just go to my City Hall and ask them about it? Will they look at my insanely? Because like someone else mentioned.. doing it online always seems to cost money when your just trying to search and make sure your not "stealing" someones name lmao ek! :?:


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (May 2, 2009)

You can go to the Texas Comptrollers Website and do a franchise account search...that would be almost the same as the Secretary of State except with no fee. I think these are incorporated companies.

http://ecpa.cpa.state.tx.us/coa/Index.html

Pauline


----------



## rubato456 (May 2, 2009)

what county are you in.....in east texas? if your county has an online presence (web site) look for the section for the county clerk, there will be a link for an "assumed name ' search,,,,you can do that at no charge. at least i could do that in collin county


----------



## zeoplum (May 3, 2009)

Deborah, you've inspired me.  I just signed up for an Etsy account with my future (hopefully) business name.   I also snagged the domain and a matching gmail account to go with it.   

Not that I'm anywhere near being ready to sell, but I really think the name I've picked will work for me.  I've done searches on Google and the TESS (the trademark search engine) which can be accessed at this address: http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=tess&state=4006:c6uvg9.1.1.    

So far, nobody's got it.   I'll check to see what I need to do for registering it with my state (AL) soon.

zeo


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

Business.gov has alot of information for how to find and register a name 

Business.gov


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been thinking for awhile about gearing up to try and sell at some fall craft fairs.

I had just printed out my completed application to register my trade name and was browsing through the general business forum to try and find a thread about product liability insurance, and lo and behold came upon this one.

In Maryland (USA) you can do a search of the registered business names online for free.  Then you can complete the application online and print it out.  You can then mail it, with the $25 registration fee to the Dept. of Assessments and Taxation.  If the name is available they send you back the stamped filing in 7-8 weeks.  I am glad I looked now, at that rate, I MIGHT be ready by fall.

That is just the beginning of a long list of required paperwork in this state though.  So, I would suggest that even if you are only considering selling, and even if you think that it is months down the road, it probably wouldn't hurt to start sorting through the paperwork several months early.  At least in Maryland!!!


----------



## kittywings (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm glad you guys brought this up because I was just looking into how trademarks work.  The name I want has a trademark on it but in a completely unrelated field, whereas other names had a bunch of different trademarks (all unrelated).  Does that mean I could still trademark it?  I'm thinking of asking one of my lawyer friends.


----------

